# Front wheel bearing premature wear



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Replace very loose front wheel bearings on a friends Honda 2004 Rancher 350ES and after one ride (maybe 30km's, on snow), they are loose again. 

Used the All Balls replacement kit and ATV is all bone stock, no upgrades.

Torqued properly, new seals, etc.... and one side (left) was replaced weeks before by previous owner.

Thinking hub may be worn out or axle? or am I missing something?

Installing front disc brakes on it soon, so will get new hub then and will replace bearings again, but want to find out why they continue to wear so quickly.

Thanks in advance.


----------

